# 2 Monitore an einen Ausgang?



## Snotgun (10. August 2003)

Also... Ich habe im Moment eine Asus V8440 Deluxe mit 2 Monitorausgängen und über nView 2 analoge Flatscreens dranhängen... Die beiden Flatscreens sind neu, ich hab' noch meine alte Röhre hier rumstehen. Jetzt hat ja Asus nicht etwa einen einfachen DVI-15Pol Adapter mitgeliefert, sondern eine Art Y-Kabel, das man auf den DVI Ausgang steckt und das selber sowohl einen analogen als auch einen weiteren DVI-Ausgang liefert. Nun würde mich mal interessieren, ob man denn an die beiden Ausgänge auch tatsächlich 2 Monitore klemmen kann... Ich hab' mir noch einen normalen Adapter geholt, um die analoge Röhre an den zur Zeit ja brachliegenden DVI-Ausgang zu klemmen, aber das scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Wie ist das aber mit Monitoren, die tatsächlich einen DVI-Anschluss belegen - kann ich die da noch dranhängen? Oder hab' ich vielleicht sogar einfach nur mit der Röhre irgendwas falsch gemacht / nicht beachtet?


----------

